# Closure of Bank Branches



## dewdrop (18 Jul 2012)

Bearing in mind the option of dealing with the Post Office wondering what type of persons will be most affected by some local Bank Branch closures. I am retired with pension being lodged directly into my account.  I use the ATM to get cash and as many bills i can are paid by Direct debit. Consequently i have not been inside a Branch for years. On the other hand when farmers sell cattle at Marts can their cheque in paymnet be lodged direct to their account; likewise re payment for milk delivered to creameries.


----------



## SarahMc (18 Jul 2012)

I bank with NIB and pay cheques / cash directly into my account at te post office using a lodgement book provided to me by NIB.


----------



## wbbs (18 Jul 2012)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=97880&page=2

I remember this linked thread well, foretold the closure of First Active by 'UK Mole' long before ordinary staff had any clue, lots of the predictions in it are coming true.   

I read somewhere at the time, can't remember where, that the biggest job losses after construction would be in banking.


----------

